# How can I get my Laptop hard drive to plug into my normal PC?



## UnkAsn93 (Jun 5, 2008)

I want to get my laptop hdd to work on my hdd, but i dont know how?

thanks


----------



## ktr (Jun 5, 2008)

Yes. If its ide, then you need a 2.5" to 3.5" ide adapter. If its sata, you just plug directly. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...mpareItemList=N82E16812203012,N82E16812119245


----------



## smig (Jun 5, 2008)

in any case you'll also need a stand to put the 2.5" HD in the 3.5" bay

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817990008


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 5, 2008)

Check out Cables to Go.  I use the Laptop to IDE adapter but here's a link to checkout there options.  http://search.cablestogo.com/?qu=17705


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

this is so off topic but i just had to


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 5, 2008)

What do you mean it is off topic?  I thought he was trying to get his laptop HD to work in his desktop system.


----------



## cdawall (Jun 5, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> What do you mean it is off topic?  I thought he was trying to get his laptop HD to work in his desktop system.



no look at the pic i posted not your post mine


----------



## onry (Jun 5, 2008)

cdawall said:


> this is so off topic but i just had to



now thats some funny shyte right there LOL
you could just put the hard drive in an external enclosure if all you need is to get files off of it and don't need to use it permanently in your computer


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 5, 2008)

I guess my mind just isn't dirty enough as it used to be!


----------

